# Scolopendra Subspinipes chewing through plastic??



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Just was reading the care sheets section and found this:

"Alot of care should be taken when housing any centipede as they are great escape artists. they have been known to chew though soft plastic and some harder plastics of around 2-3 mm."

From:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/invert-care/145003-vietnamese-centipede-scolopendra-subspinipes.html


What do you think? Mine is in a large tupperware type tub with many small air holes in the top. Im worried now!


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

At first I thought impossible. I mean im sure they have the strength but why? From a pedes perspective what possible gain would the pede be aiming to achieve? Bearing in mind they have no capacity for latent learning. 

However, if it just continued to borrow into into a plastic base/wall/corner and _if _indeed they do use their mandibles to do so, then it may be possible in theory.

I personally would not risk it without knowing how exactly they borrow ie., do they use their mandibles to aid excavation of tougher substrate?

Would not have thought they could before you posted this but maybe...


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

Centipedes do not have mandibles powerful enough to bite through _hard_ plastic. A large beetle grub, yes, but not a centipede.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Phark said:


> Centipedes do not have mandibles powerful enough to bite through _hard_ plastic. A large beetle grub, yes, but not a centipede.


Really?

A large beetle grub could, yet not a pede.:gasp:


----------



## SAn (Jun 29, 2008)

I ve seen more than 5 pedes chew their way through plastic.
The plastic on those boxes that is used to send crickets or worms in.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

SAn said:


> I ve seen more than 5 pedes chew their way through plastic.
> The plastic on those boxes that is used to send crickets or worms in.


Those tubs are_ super_ thin, mind you.

I was told that Weta had the capacity to chew through any plastic lids.

Which might be true in some isolated cases.

Just to make sure, I reinforced the tank with metal wire.

To be honest, they have shown no inclination to chew the plastic, and I very much doubt any that I have could do so, either.


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

I used to keep scolopendra several years ago, and it has to be the only animal that gave me chronic paranoia about it escaping! lol. They were in plastic vivs and never did escape mind you. I cant see how they would chew through one, unless it was super thin like a cricket box. But, one never knows...until you wake up with something scuttling up your leg! haha!


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Richcymru said:


> I used to keep scolopendra several years ago, and it has to be the only animal that gave me chronic paranoia about it escaping! lol. They were in plastic vivs and never did escape mind you. I cant see how they would chew through one, unless it was super thin like a cricket box. But, one never knows...until you wake up with something scuttling up your leg! haha!


I_ have_ had two.

I am not really a fan.

The latter of the two lived happily in a plastic viv, for the first six months.

No attempt at an escape.

Then it managed to get free TWICE in one week, the_ same_ week.

I couldn't take the risk, and was pressurised into getting rid.

I swapped it for some Praying Mantids, with a chap on here.


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

I once had one run up leg in thailand, right towards my manhood! My god did i shit myself. Luckily my mate smacked it across the room with a bottle and someone squished it, but not before it bit someone else! This guys ankle swelled up in a golfball lump within seconds, and within a few minutes he was sweating badly and couldnt walk properly! So glad it didnt reach my balls!!! :lol2:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Richcymru said:


> I once had one run up leg in thailand, right towards my manhood! My god did i shit myself. Luckily my mate smacked it across the room with a bottle and someone squished it, but not before it bit someone else! This guys ankle swelled up in a golfball lump within seconds, and within a few minutes he was sweating badly and couldnt walk properly! So glad it didnt reach my balls!!! :lol2:


_*Shivers*_

Centipedes and bollocks should never be mentioned in the same sentence.

:lol2:


----------



## Clones (May 5, 2007)

I was told by clockworkorange off here, who had hundreds and researched them, that is was safe to keep them in plastic tubs, as he kept all of his in plastic and had no escapes. 
All you need to do is have the tub taller than the pede so it cant get in between the gap between the lid(as i found mine one night trying to prise the lid off). Then make sure you drill air holes wider apart than its fangs so it cant get a fang in each hole.

If you follow those simple steps it wont get out.


----------



## burmman (Oct 30, 2008)

i did want 1 of these but now i've read this i'm not sure now!!


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Really?
> 
> A large beetle grub could, yet not a pede.:gasp:


Oh, no? :whistling2:

Beetle grubs feed on wood, and hence have very strong mandibles.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Phark said:


> Oh, no? :whistling2:
> 
> Beetle grubs feed on wood, and hence have very strong mandibles.


I shall have to keep this in mind, if my stags happen to produce grubs.

I caught them at it the other night, Phark!

Felt like a voyeur!


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

I believe Mika(clockworkorange) has had atleast one escape because I read a post of one tagging him in his bed : victory:

Though if you do stick to more height than the centipede rule and spread out ventilation you should be fine.


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

when i had mine it managed to pull,rip,tear? a hole in the vent's on one of those cricket keeper style cages and after i caught it with its head out side the cage i moved it into a glass and metal mesh topped cage which even though was over the length of the pede high it still managed to get on the mesh!


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

I just found my _Sc. subspinipes_ "de Haanzi" and my _Sc. angulata angulata _both attempting the "escape through the Faunarium lid" trick. Both enclosures have a perforated fish bag beneath the top- the _angulata _chewed through that and was planning his next move, and the _subspinipes_ had managed to find a slit in the bag, and was attacking the lid with some vengeance. I did notice damage to the lid, but I don't think it was the centipede. It seemed more interested in trying to bite me through the vents. 

Because of his bad behaviour, Mr. _subspinipes_ does not get the privilage of his fish bag any more- now he has several layers of gaffa tape to assist with humidity. 

I gave them both the biggest, spikyest black crickets I could find. Didn't really phase the subspinipes- he caught his before it hit the floor. Sent the angulata bolting for its tunnels sharpish though...

Thankfully all my nasty nasty bugs are housed in one very secure Viv, although it did nearly become a Centipede Cage Death Match.

Tricky lil' buggers- how I love them.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

The ferocity of them freaks me out.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Iv had many escape me , Around 10 in total , But none of them have ever biten throu plastic .


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

Centipedes just freak me out full stop


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> Iv had many escape me , Around 10 in total , But none of them have ever biten throu plastic .


omg, how have you had 10 escape?? lmao tahts bad!

Anywho, yes it is true they can. a member on this forum had one chew through and escape, ended up biting his GF in the bed.. he got rid of his collection at htat point lol fair play!
Basically, the chances arent high at all, but it is possible. though a simple resolve is thicker, stronger plastic.


----------



## clockworkorange (May 30, 2007)

As mentioned a couple of times in this thread, yes, I've been bitten by an escapee in my bed, after a ninja power-rangered 'pede managed to bite its way out of a double plastic enclosure... Actually, it chewed all around an air hole till it could squizze itself through. 
That was two years ago and since then I've been keeping hundreds of them for working purposes. None escaped since so I end up thinking that I was just really unlucky with the little b:censor:d!! 
Lets just say that it is way better to keep your pede in an escape proof container than spending sleepless nights wondering where and when the big boy will show up...


----------

